# Moxon Vise jaw material



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm going to make a moxon vise soon, but i was wondering what to make it out of. Could i laminate a couples pieces of 3/4" ply together, or should i got with 8/4 stock?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

The ones I've seen have used hardwood jaws, but no reason I can think of that a good quality plywood wouldn't work. You'd want it thick enough to prevent deflection under pressure.


----------



## richardwootton (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm on the same page as John. I would personally want one from solid hardwood, but that's mainly for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Hard wood will give you the most strength where you need it…across the span between the 2 screws. Hard maple is the obvious choice, but a softer wood would work with added thickness.

I don't think the verticle grain in plywood has any real advantage in this application.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

The plywood won't be strong enough to not flex. For one, it's softwood and two, 1/2 the fibers will be running the wrong direction for the necessary strength. Either go with 8/4 hardwood or if you need to laminate, at least use a couple pieces of 4/4 hardwood.

edit: or +1 to 12 strings


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

Not all plywood is softwood. Baltic birch is very strong and two or even three thicknesses laminated over the length of a Moxon vise would be plenty stiff enough. That said, I agree that hardwood is the better choice, if only because you wouldn't have to screw around with a glue-up.


----------



## Sirgreggins (Apr 12, 2012)

I'll have to look around for some cheap 8/4 hardwood then. Thanks guys


----------

